# Buckskin Shetlands



## Amoreminiatures (May 16, 2005)

I am wondering if anyone recalls seeing or knowing of Buckskin colored Shetlands and If So How About Buckskin Arenosa Shetlands??? I am thinking they are not to many out there???? Am I right??????

We have a Buckskin Blue Eyed Pinto Almost Medicine Hat 50% Arenosa / 100%Foundation Shetland And Just Wondered How Rare He Is ????????

If Someone can help me with the codes I will gladly post a picture...

<IMG SRC="http://www.amoreminiatures.com/warrior_1.jpg">

Sire Is : Q.P.'S Fresco Fuego Of Texana

Dam: Amore' Platinum Midnight

Thank You In Advance

Janice Silvio


----------



## Farmhand (May 16, 2005)

It didn't show up Janice.


----------



## Amoreminiatures (May 16, 2005)

Thank You Walt









Hey, What is the code for posting pic's... must have missed that lesson.. Thank You Again Your The Best!!!

















Janice


----------



## CountryHaven (May 16, 2005)

What a handsome boy! Fresco really throws some nice babies.


----------



## lyn_j (May 16, 2005)

[SIZE=14pt]IOOOOOOO Janice....HE is fabulous!!!!! Would he like to come to Virginia?[/SIZE]

Lyn


----------



## Amoreminiatures (May 17, 2005)

Thank You For the KIND Comments on Warrior, He is Stunning And As UPRIGHT as A Giaraffi ...

 


Lyn He Would Love To Come And Be Another One Of Your PAMPERED Babies!!! The Word On The Street Is .... " It's Pretty Good Livin' At Lyn's House " 

 


Thank You Again,


Janice Silvio


----------



## Lewella (May 17, 2005)

There are a lot of buckskin Shetlands around if you know where to look. Don Chegwidden has several on the Mid-America Sale coming up in Kansas, Wa-Full Farm has quite a few, Royal Pony Farm in Iowa has quite a few also and so does Henry Siemers in Iowa.

Most of the buckskin Arenosa's come from Kewpie's Klassic Kreation of Arenosa and are a bit more rare.


----------

